# Odd signal loss issue



## Andrew Coburn (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello, I am on my third warranty replaced bolt. Recently the weirdest behavior started happening. The picture will start getting very pixelated and the signal will drop alltogether. At first I blamed the tuning adapter or coax cable and replaced them both. The issue continued happening. Now it seems to be getting worse and I’ve found that if I just lightly smack the top of the bolt it will clear it right up. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

Andrew Coburn said:


> Hello, I am on my third warranty replaced bolt. Recently the weirdest behavior started happening. The picture will start getting very pixelated and the signal will drop alltogether. At first I blamed the tuning adapter or coax cable and replaced them both. The issue continued happening. Now it seems to be getting worse and I've found that if I just lightly smack the top of the bolt it will clear it right up. Has anyone else had this happen?


Replace the HDMI cable? Sure sounds like a bad connection somewhere


----------



## Andrew Coburn (Oct 6, 2020)

It’s definitely something around the cable signal as all my minis in the house drop out at the same time and nothing will record.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Are you using MoCA for networking your TiVo boxes?


----------



## Andrew Coburn (Oct 6, 2020)

No, ethernet


----------



## Andrew Coburn (Oct 6, 2020)

To close the loop on this for anyone finding this in the future, I bought a new edge and hooked it up to all the same equipment the bolt was connected to. Everything has been working great for some time now. Best guess is the refurbished bolt developed some sort of defect in the coax connecter or hardware.


----------



## doconeill (Dec 13, 2002)

Was this problem where if you left it off unpowered for a while, and plugged it back in, everything was fine - and then some time down the road it would deteriorate? I've had that problem ever since I got the Bolt+. I had it replaced (and that was a lovely experience when they charged my card $1200 to advance-ship and still couldn't do it right), and the replacement not only had the same issue, but also tends to pick up remote button presses twice when it is only pressed once. 

I gave up dealing with support. I tried resoldering the cable connector as I heard it could have heat-related issues, and the Bolt+ runs hot, but that didn't help. Fortunately, it can go a couple months between needing to reboot it. A simple reboot, or just a short time unplugged, isn't enough though. I went through all the same steps - I still had a Premiere, and swapped them, and the problem followed the Bolt+, so it wasn't an input issue. Swapped cable cards around, etc. - the Bolt+ ALWAYS had the issue.

The Edge is going to have to prove to be a rock-solid device before I'll consider buying another TiVo, which is a shame.


----------



## Andrew Coburn (Oct 6, 2020)

Not really when I powered it off. Sometimes I could jiggle the coax cable just right and it would fix itself for some amount of time but then break again.


----------

